# New Jersey new scope of practice



## jedi88 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knows what the changes to NJ EMT-B scope of practice is in regards to the transition to EMT? I called one training site who told me it was too complicated to explain and another which mentioned aspirin, nitroglycerin, CPAP, and nebulized albuterol. Is that true and what else might be different. I know that it is now three 8 hour refresher sessions instead of signing up for a 24 hr class. I am finishing up nursing school in May and work as an ER tech and EMT. I am trying to decide if it is worth it to take the refresher class since I have like 2 plus years on my current certification or just wait and get my mobile intensive care nurse certification after I work in an ER setting for a year which I will probably do anyway? Thanks!


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jan 3, 2013)

*NJ is ***-backwards*

Even though the new standards technically went into place last year, there have been essentially no changes. Yes, the course teaches the expanded scope of practice, but from what I have seen, no EMS agencies have added aspirin, nitro, or any of the other new treatments to their rigs.
It's a slow process, especially in Jersey.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 3, 2013)

NJEMT95 said:


> Even though the new standards technically went into place last year, there have been essentially no changes. Yes, the course teaches the expanded scope of practice, but from what I have seen, no EMS agencies have added aspirin, nitro, or any of the other new treatments to their rigs.
> It's a slow process, especially in Jersey.



Thats because the scope doesnt allow EMTs to carry those, only to assist when present on scene. NJ EMTs only carry Glucose, Epi, and Oxygen

They have added aspirin to 325mg for chest pain

They have also emphasized the criteria for SMR, neck and back pain, falls with defecits, distracting injury, or intox. No more penetrating trauma ect.

Less emphasis on NRB 02 and more on titration

they are teaching pulse ox in class, it used to be an additional course

Emphasizing compression, wait for ALS, work codes on scene. Acknowledging that transporting CPR is useless and a patient is better off staying on scene


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 3, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Emphasizing compression, wait for ALS, work codes on scene. Acknowledging that transporting CPR is useless and a patient is better off staying on scene


I cannot wait until my agency adopts this practice..... we transport waaaaaay too many codes, despite no chance of them ever surviving.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats what they are teaching in this new refresher and bridge from EMT-B to EMT. 

New Jersey basically readopted the NREMT standards they abandoned years ago and have held the PHTLS guidelines.


----------

